# James Patterson Books on Kindle



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

If you buy a James Patterson book on Kindle, you  have to wait 90 days to recieve it on the kindle.  I had to cancalle  Worst Case and buy it in hard back.  I personally think it sucks!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well there are plenty of James Pattersons available right now, so that's not _exactly_ true. Since Kindlers (at least the loudest ones) didn't want to buy books at a higher price when they were first released, you can now buy them at a lower price, but later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes new books coming out are offered for pre-order. . . . .my experience is that it's pretty clear when you look at the book page on Amazon whether it's already out and will come immediately or when it's a pre-order. . . . .


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I ordered a James Patterson book last week and got it instantly. Are you sure it's not a specific book which is on pre-order..?


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

jeaniebeanie-you didn't have to buy the hardcover (especially a new hardcover, if that's what you got).  It's available at the library to read for free and it's also available used.     That's what I'm doing when a book I want isn't available for Kindle or is overpriced for Kindle.  If the book isn't available at the library, you can always buy a USED copy of the book.  That's what I'm doing, anyway--and I'm donating any used DTBs that I buy to the library after I've read them.  I'm not going to reward publishers for the way they are currently acting (overpricing in general, overpricing Kindle books and delaying Kindle book releases) by doing exactly what they want (which is for me to buy a new paper version, especially a hardcover).  Buying used or checking out a book from the library means none of my money goes to the publisher and that's what I want if they are not going to treat me well as a customer.  The publishers can either sell me fairly priced Kindle books (with no delays in their releases) and they can profit from my reading habit or they can sell me no books at all.  Either way, I will still read what I want, when I want.  I'm so glad for the library and for the robust used book market, neither of which the publishers can control in any way.  How silly of the publishers to think they can control customers/readers and force us to buy their overpriced books in the format they choose when we have two other great options, both of which are more cost-effective than buying their new books.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I am very unhapp since it was James Patterson talkng about the kindle2 that convinced me to buy akindle.
I have no more room for booksas I live in a small apaartment.  I wanted his new booki to read during the storm  and not waiting for 90 days. think I am going to sell my kindle an get a apple note pad when they come out.  I cannot belive that Amazon and  authors will do this after we paid so much for a kindle.    It stinks.


----------

